# Deal Barracks May 2000 (44 pictures !)



## marcel_911 (Nov 9, 2009)

This is the Royal Marines School of Music at Deal, Kent. I think the photos were taken in May 2000 not too long after the place was decommissioned. I think the main building at the front has been turned into flats. There was some signs of habitation in some of the photos but I didn't include those as that part wasn't derelict 

My dad took these. This is the first barracks he was at when he joined the Marines in 1952.
I am sorry if the order of the photos is a bit strange but they are sorted alphabetically.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Nov 10, 2009)

A superb selection of snaps Marcel -love the variety of building styles 

Thank you for sharing these with us!


----------



## MaBs (Nov 11, 2009)

Some fantastic pictures here, very interesting!


----------



## godzilla73 (Nov 11, 2009)

Nice pics. This was one of three Royal Marines Schools of Music (the others being in Dartmouth and Scotland I believe) which was decommissioned in the mid-nineties. Infamous for being bombed by the IRA in 1989, it was (and still is in places) a beautiful regency building. What remains are all executive apartments now, but the outsides have not been tampered with as much of the site was listed. I was lucky enough to play at a concert in the main hall of the barracks as a teenager and still know several ex-"bandies" who live in the area. A really interesting site.
GDZ


----------



## marcel_911 (Nov 11, 2009)

godzilla73 said:


> Nice pics. This was one of three Royal Marines Schools of Music (the others being in Dartmouth and Scotland I believe) which was decommissioned in the mid-nineties. Infamous for being bombed by the IRA in 1989, it was (and still is in places) a beautiful regency building. What remains are all executive apartments now, but the outsides have not been tampered with as much of the site was listed. I was lucky enough to play at a concert in the main hall of the barracks as a teenager and still know several ex-"bandies" who live in the area. A really interesting site.
> GDZ



From what I have read somewhere they have move this one to Portsmouth.

This is another photo taken on the same day that shows the part of the building that still remains today.


----------

